# dubbio sul partizionamento

## devesh01

Ciao a tutti,

sono un novizio di gentoo e sono alla prima vera installazione perciò se dirò cose sciocche e banali mi scuso in anticipo.

Dopo aver letto più volte la guida ufficiale e cercato nei vari post del forum mi è rimasto un dubbio sulle partizioni.

Premetto che ho a disposizione 4gb ram, un HARD DISK da 250 Gb da usare per ottenere un laptop fluido e iniziare a fare i primi esperimenti e vorrei partizionarlo in modo da avere:

boot - swap - root - home - var - tmp - opt

e le pensavo in questo modo

PRIMARI

/dev/sda1     ext2    1G   /boot

/dev/sda2     ext2    10G  swap

/dev/sda3     ext2    40G  /boot

EXTENDED /dev/sda3

LOGICAL

/dev/sda5     ext2    40G  /home

/dev/sda6     ext2    20G  /var

/dev/sda7     ext2    20G  /tmp

/dev/sda8     ext2    20G  /opt

il resto lo lascio per i dati

Secondo voi la suddivisione e la successione è corretta?

Poi una seconda domanda, quando procedo con l'installazione nel momnento che monto le partizioni

Applico un filesystem

# mkfs.ext2 /dev/sda1

# mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda3

Inizializzo la  swap

# mkswap /dev/sda2

attivo la swap

# swapon /dev/sda2

Monto le partizioni

# mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo

# mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot

# mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

A questo punto devo montare anche le altre partizioni?

Immagino che saranno domande banali ma ho molta confusione.

Vi ringrazio anticipatamente a tutti.

Ciao

Ale

----------

## Onip

per prima cosa non vedo il motivo di utilizzare ext2 e non ext4 (a parte per la boot, anche se ormai credo che ormai grub supporti ext4).

in secondo luogo non capisco nemmeno (visto che non lo dici) perchè vuoi separare tutte le partizioni. Per un utilizzo desktop classico avere /boot, /root e /home è già anche troppo: rischi di trovarti con un sacco di spazio inutilizzato.

Se fai un dualboot con windows ti suggerisco una partizione dati in ntfs, con ntfs3g.

quando installi devi montare tutte le partizioni del sistema in modo che l'installazione metta i file al loro posto.

p.s. se motivi le tue scelte si può anche discutere (magari anche qualcuno che ne sa più di me può intervenire), i miei suggerimenti non sono regole insindacabili.

----------

## devesh01

Ciao onip,

prima di tutto grazie per la tempestiva risposta.

Essendo entrato da poco nel mondo di linux e soprattutto di Gentoo non sapevo che per la boot potessi usare la ext4 perchè credevo che il grub non la supportasse.

Avendo letto in vari post e documentazioni pensavo di aver capito che separando le partizioni otterei un sistema più sicuro, più fluido e vantaggioso nei backup.

Visto che ho a disposizione, da quello che ho capito, 4 partizioni primarie potrei usare poteri tenermene una in modo che se in futuro volessi installare windows con il dual boot non incontrerei problemi.

Perciò in sostanza avrei 2 primarie per /boot e /swap + 1 primaria/logiche per /root e /home + 1 primaria per un futuro windows.

grazie ancora

----------

## Onip

 *devesh01 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Essendo entrato da poco nel mondo di linux e soprattutto di Gentoo non sapevo che per la boot potessi usare la ext4 perchè credevo che il grub non la supportasse.

 

indaga bene prima di decidere. io, personalmente, ho ancora ext2. Quello di cui sono sicuro è che per le altre partizioni non ha senso.

 *devesh01 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Avendo letto in vari post e documentazioni pensavo di aver capito che separando le partizioni otterei un sistema più sicuro, più fluido e vantaggioso nei backup.
> 
> 

 

in realtà dipende molto dall'utilizzo che andrai a fare, non è vero in assoluto. L'unico motivo per cui io (come vedi sono scelte personali) ho separato la home è stato per poter, in futuro, portare il mio sistema a 64bit più facilmente, conservando la home per poi rimontarla nel sistema nuovo. Altri lo fanno per condividerla tra più installazioni di linux contemporaneamente.

Se non avessi avuto quest'esigenza avrei semplicemente messo tutto insieme e buona notte al secchio.

Poi, ovvio, fai come vuoi, il sistema è il tuo e sai tu cosa è meglio per te (o si suppone che sia così   :Wink:  )

----------

## fturco

 *devesh01 wrote:*   

> PRIMARI
> 
> /dev/sda1     ext2    1G   /boot
> 
> /dev/sda2     ext2    10G  swap
> ...

 

Hai scritto due volte /boot, una per /dev/sda1 l'altra per /dev/sda3. Inoltre non vedo il motivo per cui utilizzare ext2 per tutte le partizioni, meglio ext4 secondo me.

----------

## devesh01

 *fturco wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hai scritto due volte /boot, una per /dev/sda1 l'altra per /dev/sda3. Inoltre non vedo il motivo per cui utilizzare ext2 per tutte le partizioni, meglio ext4 secondo me.

 

hai ragione ho scritto male facendo dei copia/incolla con il telefono.  :Very Happy: 

volevo scriovere questo:

PRIMARY

/dev/sda1 ext2 1G /boot

/dev/sda2 10G swap

/dev/sda3 ext4 40G /root

EXTENDED /dev/sda4

LOGICAL

/dev/sda5 ext4 40G /home

/dev/sda6 ext4 20G /var

/dev/sda7 ext4 20G /tmp

/dev/sda8 ext4 20G /opt

 *Onip wrote:*   

>  Se non avessi avuto quest'esigenza avrei semplicemente messo tutto insieme e buona notte al secchio.

 

Perciò posso semplicemente fare come ho fatto l'ultima volta ovvero:

/dev/sda1 ext2 1G /boot

/dev/sda2 10G swap

/dev/sda3 ext4 100G /root

mi rimane una partizione libera per i dati in modo che se un domani volessi fare un dual boot e installare windows posso utilizzarla.

grazie mielle a tutti piano piano inizio a capire   :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Benvenuto ed ottima scelta: iniziare con Gentoo ti farà capire un sacco di cose.

Occhio solo che quando scriti /root si intende la direcory root presente sotto la "/" che effettivamente è chiamata "root".

quello che tu vuoi dire credo sia 

/dev/sda3 ext4 40G /root 

Inoltre occhio che con 4G di ram non hai bisogno di così tanta SWAP: 2Gb saran più che sufficienti.

per la boot usa ext3. Oppure usa grub2 e metti il filesystem che vuoi ( http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/grub2-migration.xml )

Per il dualboot windows, specie le nuove versioni, sono un po' esigenti, voglion esser su un partizione primaria e creano 2 partizioni, quindi meglio sempre installare prima windows e poi linux, per non aver brutte sorprese.

----------

## Franco191075

ciao, io stò usando ext4 e mi sembra vada egregiamente, per la partizione /boot e /tmp ho disattivato il journal:

tune2fs -O ^has_journal /dev/sda1

non credo si possa notare una differenza nelle prestazioni, giusto per ottimizzare...

----------

